# How to deal with super Hive Tyrant



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

My friend plays a hive tyrant with wings and gives it almost everything. When it comes to Chaos I cannot think of a unit that could reliably kill it. Thousandsons can do a wound to it on average per 10 shots and the daeomon prince could keep it busy for a while with mark of tzeenth. I think he gives it a bonesword and lash whip so either way i would strike last. In my Space Wolves army my longfangs useally make short work of him but havocs seem too expensive to be worth it.
If you would help me it would be awesome


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

If you have experience of a devastator-esque unit beng effective then why not try it out? Personally I've always found that 20 or 30 bolters always tend to do the trick, not much walking away from 40-60 bolter shots at close range, it's the bane of my mates hive tyrant.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Chosen with lots of plasma weaponry in a rhino?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

:goodpost:

My thoughts as well! Nothing works better than a load of plasma to the face.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

....you don't think 10 plasma gun shots can kill it?.....How about 20. Not good enough, how about for the low low cost of 406 points. What is this super unit you may ask? ITS 2 GOD DAMN 6 MAN CHOSEN SQUAD CAMPING IN A RHINO TILL THE DAMN THING FLYS INTO RANGE. Seriously if its causing that much damn trouble why didn't chosen jump of the page when you where looking for a counter to a MC.

Not good enough for you how about a ten man berzerker squad waiting within your formation hmmm, I bet that would put the fear of khorne in the damn space bug. Hell for 260 points you can just dual charge him with 2 bare bones DP's and hit him with 10 str7 MC attacks. Damn if you want to make sure the thing is dead put warp time, and mark of Slaanesh on the DP's so he has no chance in hell of surviving the charge.

Continuing the rant: I mean come on out of all the races chaos has probably the most counters to MC out there with the ability to spam assault weapons, and crasing powerful assault choices (Over costed, but powerful). Hell one guaranteed way to screw up a MC day is to just camp khornate PF termies in your line, and screen out the chaff till he has to send in the MC's (Just make sure you A- have more ranged fire power then him so he is forced to seek out CC, and B- make sure crap like genestealers is delegated to stuff like Khornate marines ext.)


----------



## syypher (Aug 11, 2010)

Hive Tyrant has no invul save...and it's only i5. Just attack it with something with equal or higher i or shoot it with ap3 weapons. It can't take it's armored shell upgrade to give it a 2+ save if it has wings. It's not hard to kill at all with Wings.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Krak missiles, power fists, plasmaguns, Nurgle DPs, there are lost of things that will kill a winged Tyrant as have already been mentioned. They really aren't that tough.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I value does not matter. The OP has clearly stated that it has a lash whip so you will always strike last.


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> ....you don't think 10 plasma gun shots can kill it?.....How about 20. Not good enough, how about for the low low cost of 406 points. What is this super unit you may ask? ITS 2 GOD DAMN 6 MAN CHOSEN SQUAD CAMPING IN A RHINO TILL THE DAMN THING FLYS INTO RANGE. Seriously if its causing that much damn trouble why didn't chosen jump of the page when you where looking for a counter to a MC.
> 
> Not good enough for you how about a ten man berzerker squad waiting within your formation hmmm, I bet that would put the fear of khorne in the damn space bug. Hell for 260 points you can just dual charge him with 2 bare bones DP's and hit him with 10 str7 MC attacks. Damn if you want to make sure the thing is dead put warp time, and mark of Slaanesh on the DP's so he has no chance in hell of surviving the charge.
> 
> Continuing the rant: I mean come on out of all the races chaos has probably the most counters to MC out there with the ability to spam assault weapons, and crasing powerful assault choices (Over costed, but powerful). Hell one guaranteed way to screw up a MC day is to just camp khornate PF termies in your line, and screen out the chaff till he has to send in the MC's (Just make sure you A- have more ranged fire power then him so he is forced to seek out CC, and B- make sure crap like genestealers is delegated to stuff like Khornate marines ext.)


That you this was actually really helpful. Unfortunatly I fear Warptime will not be as effective because of the shadow of the warp which could possibly end up making me kill myself. Do you think taking a psychic power is even worth it I think he will have a lot of synaps with a Tyrant, Trygon (Prime probably), Tervigon, and Shrike Warriors. Also giving it MoS is useless for he stikes last anyway. I am thinking possibly Tzeentch to give me a better save or just no mark at all.

Would a squad of Chosen with Meltas be better than plasmas? I mean sure you get 5 less shots but they can potentially insta death the warriors on a 3+ 2+


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

papercutdan said:


> Would a squad of Chosen with Meltas be better than plasmas? I mean sure you get 5 less shots but they can potentially insta death the warriors on a 3+ 2+


Killing T4 with a 4+ save isn't that hard for a Chaos army. Marines in close combat will do it, or boltguns.

Plasma is better because of the high RoF as the Tyranid MC's have lots of wounds. 
Melta is a rule that you'll never get to use against Tyranids - if you want to instant kill Warriors then use a demolisher cannon or krak missiles.


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

bishop5 said:


> Killing T4 with a 4+ save isn't that hard for a Chaos army. Marines in close combat will do it, or boltguns.
> 
> Plasma is better because of the high RoF as the Tyranid MC's have lots of wounds.
> Melta is a rule that you'll never get to use against Tyranids - if you want to instant kill Warriors then use a demolisher cannon or krak missiles.


he likes to send half his army as a flank of fast movers with gargoles at the front as meat shields then shrikes, then a hive tyrant with wings. I was thinking i could defend with a squad of bolters either Plauge Marines or regular chaos to shoot down the gargoles. Then a chosen squad with meltas to kill the shrikes and to top it off another squad of chosen with plasmaguns to finish the hive tyrant. all that should be left on average is some gargoles and most likely a warrior. If i took plasmas instead of meltas then i would deal more wounds but there will be 2 warriors with 1 wound and that would be more attacks than 1 warrior with 3 wounds left though he would be slightly harder to kill. the plasmas would help me later thought when i start going for things like the hive guard and the trygon.


----------



## TheDominatrix (Dec 30, 2010)

just sit back with few lascannons and you should be good, but watch out for the swarms try and cover as much space near you as you can so his outflanking troops cant sneak up from behind you.


----------



## Lucius Vane (Jan 21, 2008)

Nid player here.
From his list composition, I'm in agreement with the others. Have two squads of chosen in rhinos to shoot tyrants and shrikes that get to close to shreds. Back them up with missile launcher armed squads, vindicators or obliterators. The combination of blast/high strength ensures that their firepower will be usefull whether you decide to target mc's, warriors or gargoyles.


----------

